# Directv OTA Install question



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I will be having Directv come out next friday for a HD install including an OTA. All that appears to directly be in the way of half my digital locals is another two-story townhome next to me + trees and neighborhoods. If he puts the antenna on the 6 ft sat pole will it pick up the stations ok(farthest is 23 miles)? OR, should I offer him some extra when he gets here for maybe another taller pole instead?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

After getting my direction straight with a compass, the antenna will need the view of my 119 dish which is 1/2 mile of open field then trees in the background, dunno if it will need to be high or not. Any ideas?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

elwaylite said:


> I will be having Directv come out next friday for a HD install including an OTA. All that appears to directly be in the way of half my digital locals is another two-story townhome next to me + trees and neighborhoods. If he puts the antenna on the 6 ft sat pole will it pick up the stations ok(farthest is 23 miles)? OR, should I offer him some extra when he gets here for maybe another taller pole instead?


How about you don't pay him at all until he gets all the stations that you want?


----------

